# Flea and Worm treatment guidance



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello There,
Today we took Lenny our 10 week cockapoo for his 2nd jabs and a checkup. All seems well apart from a missing testicle (he will be neutered at 6 months anyway). He is due to have flea and worm treatment and he vet has supplied me with Nexgaurd Spectra- I'm a little confused does this cover all flea/worming that I should be doing and should I just be giving him one of these every month from now on? 
Thanks in advance,
Emily and Lenny 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

